# Golden Retriever Nationals 2016



## bethlehemgolden (Aug 2, 2014)

With the Golden Retriever Nationals 2016 being held in Placerville CA. I am trying to find the "best way" to get there with my furry friend

I am pretty sure that flying would be the best bet to get there from the East Coast. 

So I guess I should look for a non stop flight (For puppies safety).
What are some good airlines for canines?

We'd need a rental car that would allow dogs (this could be an issue).

The other options to me are a train or driving.
Driving your are looking at a 4 - 5 day drive there. 

Any thoughts on a cross country train?
Does any train service allow dogs in a cabin?
And can they bring a vehicle in the train?

Or am I making this harder than what it is? Any suggestions?


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Some people will schedule shows along the way and back to make it a couple week trip. Clubs will intentionally schedule their shows to accommodate handlers that are driving to the show.


----------



## bethlehemgolden (Aug 2, 2014)

cubbysan said:


> Some people will schedule shows along the way and back to make it a couple week trip.


:thanks: That is a brilliant idea! :doh: Why didn't I think of that.

So, looking at the road map. 
See what the point schedule is for that state.
Then look for shows in the states or areas I'd be planing on making a rest stop during my drive.
Obviously for this I used the current # of Dogs & Bitches. But I get your drift.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

2017 National will be on the East coast.... a lot of people (including me) are going to wait until then. Cali is too far away.


----------



## bethlehemgolden (Aug 2, 2014)

I have offered to Michele that If she takes ONLY Kelvin, I would pay the whole cost of her trip to CALI. (Gas, Tolls, Food, Lodging, & Entry Fee's)
Then said if she brought a dog along with Kelvin I would split the cost with her (50/50- Gas, Tolls, Food, Lodging). But I'd pay for Kelvin's Entry Fee's.

She is thinking it over since it is across the country for her.

Michele told me to expect her to bring Kelvin to the 2017 Nationals in MD. I laughed and said not if he's a champion already. Once he's a champion I'm done, I've done everything I promised her.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Be sure to also try a route through Kansas City and Topeka, they have shows in the Sept and October. The October show in Kansas City (Lawrence) I was in a couple weeks ago ended being larger than expected because people were coming from the National.


----------



## Pammie (Jan 22, 2011)

bethlehemgolden said:


> With the Golden Retriever Nationals 2016 being held in Placerville CA.


Whaaaaat?????? Placerville is only about 1 hour from me. This makes me very happy! I don't compete with with Bryley, but it will be excellent to see some top notch goldens! YIPPEE!


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

It is just National, no "s" on the end. I'll probably end up driving from Florida.


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

You have to come to the National when it's in MD. I am for sure going. California is much too far! I wanted to go this year. It looks like so much fun. When it is in MD it's only an hour away so I plan to go see each event! (Hopefully participate in obedience and conformation)


----------



## SueSal804 (Jul 27, 2016)

UNITED AIRLINES Flights are climate controlled under PET SAFE Program.


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

bethlehemgolden said:


> Once he's a champion I'm done, I've done everything I promised her.


But you could enter obedience, rally, agility, hunt tests...I can't wait for 2017!


----------



## bethlehemgolden (Aug 2, 2014)

SheetsSM said:


> But you could enter obedience, rally, agility, hunt tests...I can't wait for 2017!


I don't know, I love to do events with my dog. 
It's a fun day out of the house. But after dealing with bad handlers, picking the wrong judges, having other breeders put down my dog. I think I might just settle for getting him a few points, him having his CGC and be done.


----------



## Christen113 (Dec 3, 2014)

Is there a way to look and see where it will be each year?


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

bethlehemgolden said:


> I don't know, I love to do events with my dog.
> It's a fun day out of the house. But after dealing with bad handlers, picking the wrong judges, having other breeders put down my dog. I think I might just settle for getting him a few points, him having his CGC and be done.


I'm sure a less competitive event, like hunt tests, would have a better atmosphere. With field events you often train with other people since it's so hard to do by yourself. We just started Junior Hunt tests with Teal, but every one we've met has been positive and friendly. Even our pro handler is friendly with everybody and cheers them on. They want to see dogs and their handlers succeed.


----------

